# New bumpers



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Does anybody know about these new bumpers that are coming out. They are being made by Avery.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

JT does. I saw on the WaterDog forum he said they may be out in about a month. He reads this board also so I am sure if he sees this he will give you more information.

Mistyriver


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Here is the link to the web page. Interesting looking bumper, just bought a little over a gross from EZ Rotational though.

http://www.waterdogtv.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4980&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Bo,

What can I help you with?

JT


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

JT, you got an ETA on those new hex bumpers? Also, what is the consistency? Hard? Soft? inbetween? I really like the concept.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Bama,

They are valveless.....just a hair less hard than the old RC Steele, but much harder than say a "Lucky Dog". Trying to build something that will work well up north as well as something that will work in 80's, and 90's down here.

The V's give it lots of structure--so we were able to use a softer material overall. They weigh 8 ounces, and will have a bungee type throw rope already tied on. 

JT


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

JT,

Will they be available in a larger size as well. Similar to the 3" large bumpers?

What colors will be available? 

Roger


----------



## maryandkimo (Sep 29, 2004)

I would like to try some also. I don't see posted where we can actually buy them. From you JT? 

Thanks,
mary


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

DKR said:


> Here is the link to the web page. Interesting looking bumper, just bought a little over a gross from EZ Rotational though.
> 
> http://www.waterdogtv.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4980&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


Maybe someone could explain to me why anyone would want those rock-hard bumpers? Good mouth habits? "My dog has great mouth habits, and he's only chipped 3 or 4 teeth!"


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Mary,

I'm certain that Dogs Afield will have them.....

Bass...
so far I have had them built in Orange, White, Black/White, and Black. We will build a larger bumper a soon as we get our commitments met on the smaller bumpers.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks JT for the response. My questions have been answerd. Let me know when I can purchase them.


----------

